
Why we shouldn't be too modest - vjsc
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20181004-why-pride-evolved-and-its-benefits-versus-modesty
======
dajohnson89
This is a feel-good blabberpiece. Has the author been outside lately? Have
they seen the egotistical maniacs who get elected into office? Have they read
comment sections? How about social media, where I hope the narcissism is
evident. Sure, too much humility is a bad thing but this...cmon.

It's telling that the last picture in the article is what appears to be a
millenial, kissing a small trophy. Another picture shows someone taking a
selfie. Another one shows somebody winning a race with himself, breaking the
final ribbon and all.

I can't speak much for other cultures, but this article should be blocked for
American readers :).

~~~
antishatter
What humility you show in suggesting this article be blocked for others.
Egotistical projection perhaps?

~~~
dajohnson89
Sure. Since we're being armchair psychologists, let's also discuss your sense
of humor.

